
Picketty Takes on the Ideology of Inequality - empath75
http://bostonreview.net/class-inequality/marshall-steinbaum-thomas-piketty-takes-ideology-inequality?
======
MR4D
I honestly do not get Piketty.

AT ALL.

To say that “Inequality is neither economic nor technological. It is
ideological and political.“ makes no sense. He is trying to say inequality is
not natural, which is the absolute dumbest thing that anybody with a mind
could say.

 _EVERY_ animal species has inequality. Insects as well. The mere fact that we
have herbivores and carnivores and omnivores mandates this!

Now maybe I am missing something, and ants are really ideological. Who knew!

